# Digging in cat litter boxes



## ArvadaLaner (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy has been with us for 3 months now. She has a pretty big cage for night time, and during the day we bought a play pen for her to be out in, but I felt bad using it, because it didn't seem like she had enough room to really run and play like she wanted to. I tried opening up the play pen and using it as a gate to keep her in the living room, but she kept finding ways to escape. She would pace around the boundries, and every time she found a new way to get out, she'd give one loud thump, and then off she would be, and I'd have a new hole to plug up, and have to follow her around, saying her name in my "naughty voice," until she went back into her space, or her cage. Then, finally, she decided she'd had it, and one day she just ran in circles, gaining speed, until she could just make a flying leap right over the couch. I knew I couldn't contain her in the living room. Happy is actually a pretty well behaved bunny, so I figured I would give her a shot, and see how she did if I just let her roam the house with the bedroom doors closed. We used sections of the playpen to block off areas with cords, and let her be free. She has done pretty well, with the exception of the cat boxes. She loves to get into them! She digs in them, sniffs around, and also uses them to do her bunny business. I know you aren't supposed to use cat litter for bunnies, and I assume there is a good reason for that. I can't block off the cat boxes, because we have 3 cats, and we were having an issue with one, who wouldn't use the box. We finally got him comfortable with it, but if we make them inaccessible, I'm afraid we will have problems again. I also don't want to confuse Happy, who has done an amazing job with litter training, especially for an unfixed female. (We do plan to have her fixed, but car troubles have caused a slight delay.) How big of a deal is it, if she gets into the cat boxes once in a while? Is it dangerous for her? She usually gets into one, digs around for a minute or two, and then does her business, and leaves. It's funny to me that she digs in there before going, like she's one of the cats. She does still use her own litter box, and she does not dig in hers. Other than my concern for her safety, it doesn't cause a huge problem. She doesn't knock litter out of the box any more than the cats do. Can anyone give me some thoughts on this issue, and let me know if I should try to stop her from getting in there? I just don't know how much I should really be concerned. I don't want anything bad to happen to Happy. At the same time, I don't want to make a big deal out of something, if it's not really a big deal. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't have cats, but my understanding is that any clay, clumping, scented, or dusty litters should not be used for rabbits. I believe the clay or clumping litters are a concern if bunny ingests them. If ingested, they can cause a gut impaction. 
The scented or dusty litters can cause respiratory irritation or problems. 

So how often bunny gets in the cat boxes and what he does while in there will determine -- along with the type of litter -- whether this habit poses a health risk to your rabbit. 

Someone else may know more, but at least knowing what the potential issues are with various types of cat litters, should help you to determine what risk there may be for your rabbit.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 17, 2016)

I honestly wouldn't worry about it. Consider what rabbits are exposed to in the wild...


----------



## ArvadaLaner (Feb 18, 2016)

After doing a little more research, I actually found a lady who told me that her bunny died after eating clumping litter from her cat's litter box! She told me her bunny died from an impaction, in less than 24 hours! Her story scared me enough, that I have started moving the litter boxes when I let Happy out. I have found a way to put one box behind the gate, where I have the cords gated off, and the cats can easily get in there by jumping up on the chair and walking over a side table, which they do anyway. The other 2 boxes Happy could get to, are put up on chairs. I just couldn't handle the thought of Happy dying because I wasn't careful enough. She's such a good girl, so loving, and so smart. Through out the day, she will run up to me and start doing the little tricks I taught her, without me asking, because she wants some attention and treats, and recently, she has begun to go into her cage on her own when she sees us getting ready for bed. She is just too cute. I'm a huge sucker for her big brown eyes. I can't help it.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 18, 2016)

Ive had clay clumping cat litter kill a cat, just from him breathing in the dust accidentally.
I dont allow that type of litter in my house near my cats, never mind my rabbits.


----------

